# 2 duraglas bottles used for?



## hgatske (Jan 18, 2010)

I have two of the exact same bottles except for one of the numbers embossed on the bottom.  7 inches tall and about 2.5 inches across the bottom.  On the sides is embossed ; no deposit * no return  and not to be refilled.  on the bottom is :
 GB  20
 7  I(circled) 60
 Duraglas (in script)
 15 on the first bottle....16 on the second

 I am thinking these arent that rare or old?


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like a 1960's beer bottle.....Jim


----------



## suzanne (Jan 18, 2010)

If they say anything about a deposit, or no deposit no return, they are not old.  That is because bottle deposit laws where they printed this stuff on the bottles were enacted fairly recently, in terms of the amount of years they've been making beverage bottles.  Also if the bottle has a bar code.  I don't know if you are digging these but a lot of times like on my property there will be piles and piles of bottles from the 1940's and 50's but if you remove these there are really old bottles underneath.  You'll know them when you see them because they have many manufacturing flaws such as random variations in the thickness of their walls.  So you might try getting rid of the top layer; sometimes it pays off.


----------



## farmerdan (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep beer bottle from1960. From the '30s on, some mfg'rs such as duraglas date marked a lot of their stuff. Not sure if the 7 means July, But the 60 is the year. I believe the GB 20 is the design #, The 15 and 16 are the mold #s. nice of them to make it easy for us! looks like a Modelo Negro.... lol......I agree with Suzanne......dig deeper[]


----------



## farmerdan (Jan 19, 2010)

I  need to make a correction. In my prior post I stated "duraglas" as a mfg'r.... Actually, "duraglas" was  a trademarked vapor coating process used by the Owens - Illinois Glass co. from the '40s on. (hence the "I" in an "O" mark.) The hot bottles were bathed in a tin chloride vapor to provide scratch resistance. That "7" was the plant number. check out this page for more info - particularly question #11.
 -Dan


http://www.sha.org/bottle/machinemadedating.htm#Question%2011


----------

